# Uncircumcised penis - red??



## Jewels06

My son's tip of his penis is red and looks sore, should I worry about infection and if so what can do for it? Thanks!


----------



## P.J.

How long has it looked like that? DS's has once or twice looked red but then by the next diaper change was fine so I figure it was nothing.
If it lasted more than a day or two I'd call the pediatrician.


----------



## Friday13th

I'd treat it like diaper rash, air him out, a little diaper cream and make sure he stays as dry as possible. Not a big deal, it's happened to both of mine and it goes away pretty quickly.

FWIW I'd be very hesitant to bring an intact boy to an American doctor for anything other than something very serious that I could not treat at home.


----------



## JessieBird

I'd guess diaper rash as well. My boys have both had red penises from time to time. It always passes quickly without treatment and has never gotten as bad as diaper rash on the bum cheeks or in the folds. It's most likely the same for you.

Friday13th - it's shocking to hear that you feel that way about American doctors. I didn't realize it was still that way in the US. Circumcision is a rarity in most of Canada now.

OP, despite this, if you see any swelling or puss or if your baby gets a fever, I'd see a doctor. Intact penises are not the fragile infections waiting to happen that many people believe they are (I think they are actually more protected especially at this young age before the foreskin can retract) and I've never heard of a penis infection (and no one is circumcised where I live), but I'd follow your instincts and observations and see a HCP if you are worried.


----------



## PatioGardener

When my DS's gets like that I do a soak in the sink with baking soda and it clears it right up! The lovely mamas over in the Case Against Circumcision forum taught me that







Stop by to ask them if you have any more questions about care of the intact penis - they're great!


----------



## mrs.t

That happened to my DS as well, turns out he was having a reaction to baby powder. I didn't ever use it but DH was constantly coating him in it.

Occasionally it happens now even though we don't use powder anymore, but it goes away without any treatment, other than soaking in the tub for a little while.


----------



## P.J.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessieBird* 
I

Friday13th - it's shocking to hear that you feel that way about American doctors. I didn't realize it was still that way in the US. Circumcision is a rarity in most of Canada now.

I was going to say in my post to make sure your doc is intact-friendly. But I didn't because something like half or more of American babies born today are left intact, so you'd think American pedis are aware of this and acting accordingly. I'm sure there are still a few who are uneducated, but I would bet most have seen intact babies and know how to handle them.


----------



## Friday13th

We have used a number of different pediatricians (6 or 7 I think) before finding the one we have now, who is the only one I'm really comfortable with. And I still keep an eye on him when the diaper is off.

For the most part during a WBV they're ok but if you come in with a penis problem they think there's nothing to do other than retract to "get a look". I also wouldn't really trust them for an accurate diagnosis. Normal seperation can look like an infection to a doctor who is unfamiliar with intact children.
And we're in Massachusetts which has a lower circ rate than middle America.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess

Moved to TCAC


----------



## eepster

Just put a little diaper cream on it. We liked Burt's Bees, but whatever works for you is fine.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Here is a thread you may find helpful http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=764732

About the dr's being knowledgeable about the intact penis well from all the posts in the CAC where US dr are hurting little boys and my personal dealing with 3 separate ped's in my kids practice this just isnt the case. You cannot trust a Dr will know about the intact penis you just cant







It is better to do your own research before taking them in so you know what to protect them from ie retraction and what the problem might be so that you can request a swab before treatment. Otherwise you will probably hear infection = some boys just need circ which is total BS.


----------

